# really worried!



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

all my mice have always been really healthy but ive noticed 2 of my mice have lost alot of weight even though they eat alot! they dont look good at all. they are not related in anyway.do u guys have any idea to what this might be. they are still eating and drinking as normal. im really worried


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Do you have a vet that could check them out Kerryann? I hope they are okay!


----------

